# HELP!! How do put post pics in a post?



## extract7 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi

I want to put two guitars for sale and want to put pics ih there. But I have no idea how you do that? Can anyone help?


----------



## allyourbase (Jun 13, 2010)

Go to the new classified rules thread then copy and paste the format for a sale into your new thread. after that fill it out with whatever youre trying to sell and scoll down to where it says "manage attachments". Click on that and it will bring up a new window, you then browse your computer for the pictures that you want, you will be limited to 5 if i recall correctly. wait until it says its finished uploading then close the attachments window. then click submit new thread. then you should be done, hope this helps.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 19, 2010)

or instead of attaching pictures, just learn to use BBcode. you can post as many as you want without using up the site's bandwidth.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 5, 2010)

try this : 







you need to upload your pics on a photobucket and then copy the address of each pic between


----------



## Samer (Nov 5, 2010)

Step 1) Go to http://www.imgur.com

Step 2) Upload your images

Step 3) Copy code for "message board image" and paste into your post


----------

